# poison dart frogs



## jason_mazzy (Aug 13, 2008)

heres some of mine that were killed by the cleaning crew after my fire.


----------



## acerbity (Aug 13, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!

PDFs and Nudibranchs are on my mental checklist of animals I have to keep before I die.


----------



## Andrew (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice frogs, shame to hear that they died, I've had a similar experience with some baby RETFs in the past.  I'm really considering picking up a couple of darts at the reptile show here in about a month.


----------



## obregon562 (Aug 13, 2008)

gorgeous frogs! do you still keep a few? they are beautiful!

Andrew-weres the show? id love to go!


----------



## Andrew (Aug 13, 2008)

It's at the Sacramento Convention Center from September 13-14 - may be a bit of a drive for ya! But could be worth it if you are able to come home with some new additions.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 13, 2008)

acerbity said:


> Absolutely beautiful!PDFs and Nudibranchs are on my mental checklist of animals I have to keep before I die.


Not just me with a mental list then lol

Very nice dart frogs, that wierd looking half white one in the 2nd pic looks nice, not seen one of them before


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 13, 2008)

acerbity said:


> Absolutely beautiful!PDFs and Nudibranchs are on my mental checklist of animals I have to keep before I die.


Not just me with a mental list then lol

Very nice dart frogs, that wierd looking half white one in the 2nd pic looks nice, not seen one of them before


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 13, 2008)

acerbity said:


> Absolutely beautiful!PDFs and Nudibranchs are on my mental checklist of animals I have to keep before I die.


Not just me with a mental list then lol

Very nice dart frogs, that wierd looking half white one in the 2nd pic looks nice, not seen one of them before


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 13, 2008)

Bloody heck thats the first triple post ive ever had, sry mods


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 13, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Bloody heck thats the first triple post ive ever had, sry mods


your just trying to get a higher rank


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 14, 2008)

Are dart frogs fun to keep? What about tree frogs? Are they about the same except they look different? Do they all eat insects?


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 14, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> Are dart frogs fun to keep? What about tree frogs? Are they about the same except they look different? Do they all eat insects?


yes

same

no

yes


----------



## harryallard (Sep 25, 2008)

i want some :blink:


----------

